# Radio 4 'Women's Hour' today on Fertility Treatment Abroad



## brendabell (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice item with a woman professor who is doing a study of UK women/couples going abroad for treatment.

The professor is also looking for volunteers to be interviewed (anonymously) for the study if anyone is feeling helpful.

Just Google 'Radio 4 Women's Hour' listen again.

regards


----------

